# oil light flashing? PLZ HELP!!!!



## wes ranch 4x4 (Dec 3, 2011)

I was riding my 09 brute today going through a little hole about 3/4 the way up the tires not gassing on it just easing around and noticed my oil light started flashing and i killed it checked the oil and it was full of perfectly clean oil so i went ahead and eased to the house at about 25mph for 1/4 mile at the most and tried unhooking my battery to reset it but that didnt work so i need to know what could be causing this? btw my bike has 1200 miles on it. tia for any help i just hope she dont need a rebuild or itll more than likely be up for sale


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Check the sending unit above the oil filter. The wire may be off or got corroded. You can also pull that sensor and screw-in an oil pressure guage to see what it is.


----------



## wes ranch 4x4 (Dec 3, 2011)

ok im about to go check that right now if i hook a gauge to it what kinda pressures should i get?


----------



## wes ranch 4x4 (Dec 3, 2011)

ok i just went and cleaned up the oil sending unit connection and were back in business!!! thank you mimb!!!! this forum is getting better all the time!!!!


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

That oil sending unit has a wire that is screwed to the end of it with a boot. Need to fill the inside of that boot with die electric grease. Mine did that and had to replace the whole sending unit and that sucker was like the size of a 5/8 bolt and it was $25 bucks at the dealer lol. That was a rip off but what can you right..... Good luck bud


----------



## wes ranch 4x4 (Dec 3, 2011)

well ive got 4 brutes so ive got extra parts lol but this does happen to be my only fi model but i went out today and cranked it and its running on one cylinder when on the throttle and runs rough at idle? when i was actually in some kinda deep water up to the exhaust or so i may have gotten water in the gas tank cause my vent line got unhooked from my gas tank.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

blownbrute13 said:


> well ive got 4 brutes so ive got extra parts lol but this does happen to be my only fi model but i went out today and cranked it and its running on one cylinder when on the throttle and runs rough at idle? when i was actually in some kinda deep water up to the exhaust or so i may have gotten water in the gas tank cause my vent line got unhooked from my gas tank.


Yeah that could be a problem. The EFI bikes are sensitive when it comes to fuel. If the sock on the bottom of the fuel is dirty it will make the bike run like crap believe it or not. If you want to see if you got water in your fuel. Get an empty clear bottle like a water bottle. Disconnect your fuel line off your throttle body and turn your bike on and let the fuel fill the bottle up. Put the lid on the bottle and let it sit for about 5 minutes. After 5 minutes pick it up slow and look at it eye level. Water weighs more so it will settle on the bottom of the bottle. You can tell once you look at it.


----------



## wes ranch 4x4 (Dec 3, 2011)

i think i sucked a piece of trash up inside my front injector for details check my other thred "im about to burn this pos" lol


----------

